# Ecran tactile compatible MAC ?



## OuiOuisnotdead (7 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,



fouillant depuis quelques mois déjà sur tout les sites internet, je n'arrive pas à trouver un écran tactile compatible (tactile inclus) sous Mac.



Sur divers sites ils écrivent dans les caractéristiques "compatible Mac : ok" sur d'autres ils rajoutent "compatible Mac : ok (sans le tactile)", sur d'autres ils écrivent "seulement compatible windows"

Tous ça pour le même écran... impossible de savoir ce qu'il en est réellement.



Je préfère éviter d'en acheter un d'occasion et de me faire avoir sur une incompatibilité complète ou bien m'amuser à faire des retours de commande sur les écrans tactiles avec écrit "compatible Mac" qui ne sont pas réellement compatible.



Si quelqu'un d'entre vous à déjà une installation Mac + écran tactile fonctionnant chez soi ? a déjà eu un écran tactile 100% compatible Mac, ou a des infos sur le sujet ?

je vous en serais reconnaissant


----------



## tristanWX (8 Septembre 2015)

Je croix que os n'est pas conçu pour un écran tactile


----------



## daffyb (8 Septembre 2015)

il existe ça : http://www.wacom.com/fr-fr/products/pen-displays
mais je ne pense pas que ça soit exactement ce que tu cherches.


----------



## Maxmad68 (18 Septembre 2015)

Solution toute bête, un iPad avec Duet Display installé dessus
http://www.duetdisplay.com/fr


----------

